# Naloxone - DP Miracle Drug?



## Muncher (Jun 5, 2012)

So on wikipedia (it really is reliable guys!) there's this drug called naloxone that is said to relieve DP for 10 out of 14 people, 3 of those people being cured entirely. I was wondering, has anyone else tried this drug on here? Does anyone know anything about it? Any information would be quite appreciated.

Also, I was thinking, since all that DP is our brain regions just not connecting properly, could it be possible to cure it by brain surgery? Just a thought, that all together might be ridiculous...

Honestly, even if there is a quick fix for DP, like this drug or surgery, for most people I believe it would come back, because for lots of you, the problem is deep within you - meaning unprocessed trauma. Which, by the way, I don't understand why people go to therapists and say they don't help, because if it was their unprocessed trauma causing them grief, and that's what the therapy focuses on, how can that not cure them? Though I will admit it isn't always unprocessed trauma.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I really dont think the 10 out of 14 is accurate.... I've been on something similar and it's done nothing for me. there is no miracle cure for this. it could help some peolpe, but 75% is a reach


----------



## Muncher (Jun 5, 2012)

kate_edwin said:


> I really dont think the 10 out of 14 is accurate.... I've been on something similar and it's done nothing for me. there is no miracle cure for this. it could help some peolpe, but 75% is a reach


Yeah, something that works for some people might not work for everyone. It seems like with each individual case there is also an individual cure. But...! There IS a cure for everyone. Everyone CAN be cured. And most of the time, everyone is  Everyone has their particular cure, whether ignoring it or processing your trauma or taking pills or therapy or all of the above, everyone can be cured. (just trying to be positive)


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

yeah i've been on naltrexone, helped for self harm, was almost magic, but it hasn't really done anything for dp for me

and......yes i can be negative at times...but i think saying "everyone" can be "cured: is a bit of reach. many serious mental health disorders dont ever go away completely...


----------



## Muncher (Jun 5, 2012)

kate_edwin said:


> yeah i've been on naltrexone, helped for self harm, was almost magic, but it hasn't really done anything for dp for me
> 
> and......yes i can be negative at times...but i think saying "everyone" can be "cured: is a bit of reach. many serious mental health disorders dont ever go away completely...


yeah, it sounded too good to be true, but i think it'd be quite a bit of help to many people with dp. as far as the side affects go. personally, i could already forsee it just helping my symptoms of dp to where it goes away for the most part, but it comes back due to the underlying problem of me still not processing my trauma.

but, regardless, i think some people with dp might not have it for all the same reasons like trauma and things like that, so i definitely could see it curing a lot of people. but as far as mental health disorders not going away completely, dp is no normal mental disorder! it's completely different. i actually think it's much more curable than say, any type of psychosis, bi polar disorder, etc.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

i didnt get any side effects from it


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

That is a very very small study. of course the med is worth trying if it is available in your country. there needs to be more than one study and larger studies on this med for dpd.


----------

